# MA lifts drought advisory in effect since last fall



## hiroto (Mar 19, 2008)

Only if those were all snow :-(

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...fall/?rss_id=Boston.com+--+Massachusetts+news

*BOSTON*—There's an upside to all that snow and rain Massachusetts has had this winter: Officials have lifted a drought advisory that had been in effect for most of the state since last October.

The Massachusetts Drought Management Task Force says the entire state is now within the normal range in terms of water resources.

Dry conditions late last year prompted an advisory for four of the state's six water resources management districts. They encompassed all of Massachusetts except Cape Cod, the Islands and Berkshire County.

Since then, there's been a dramatic increase in precipitation, culminating in a statewide average of 8.7 inches last month. *That is about 270 percent above normal and made last month the wettest February on record in the state*.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think that the last thing I want to see in my area of Connecticut is more snow. We had it on the ground for more than 3 months straight and it's now time for spring. Snow is in the forecast though, for next week:-?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2008)

Steezy..with 13 inches of liquid precip here in eastern PA so far this year..and still raining..we won't be in a drought for a long time..


----------

